# Geëduceerd of geëduqueerd?



## eno2

Spelcheck.nl keurt beide goed. En geen van beide in het Groene Boekje. Noch in de gratis Van Dale. Noch in Woorden.org. Google hits: Geëduqueerd 0  geëduceerd  722 Wat nu?


----------



## Peterdg

Wat wel in het groene boekje staat is "abdiceren" en "abdiqueren". Beide goed.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Wat wel in het groene boekje staat is "abdiceren" en "abdiqueren". Beide goed.


Da's wel nog zo makkelijk. Bij abdiceren kan je een uitspraakfout maken.


----------



## bibibiben

Mijn grote Van Dale kent het woord educeren/eduqueren niet. Ik heb het ook nog nooit horen gebruiken. Het Nederlands heeft alleen het zelfstandig naamwoord educatie en het bijvoeglijk naamwoord educatief uit het Frans overgenomen, maar niet het bijbehorende werkwoord.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Mijn grote Van Dale kent het woord educeren/eduqueren niet. Ik heb het ook nog nooit horen gebruiken. Het Nederlands heeft alleen het zelfstandig naamwoord educatie en het bijvoeglijk naamwoord educatief uit het Frans overgenomen, maar niet het bijbehorende werkwoord.


Dan moest het vooralsnog gebeuren. En ik die dacht dat Nederlanders graag Franse woorden gebruiken.  Een andere zaak is of Van Dale altijd alle woordvormen van eenzelfde stam afzonderlijk vermeldt? Ja? Wat zeg je dan voor: Hij is  geëduqueerd? Hij heeft/ontving een goede educatie?  Hij is hoogopgeleid....Hij is opgeleid, dat zeggen we immers niet in die betekenis, opgeleid is restrictiever. Hij is opgevoed gaat ook niet. Hij is goed opgevoed heeft een andere betekenis.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> En ik die dacht dat Nederlanders graag Franse woorden gebruiken.


In  het verleden is het inderdaad vaak gebeurd dat men in Nederland een woord uit het  Frans is gaan gebruiken, terwijl men in Vlaanderen krampachtig zocht  naar een equivalent met Nederlandse wortels. Het Frans is echter al  decennialang geen grootleverancier van importwoorden. Die plaats is al  heel lang door het Engels ingenomen.



eno2 said:


> Een andere zaak is of Van Dale altijd alle woordvormen van eenzelfde stam afzonderlijk vermeldt?


Ja.  Van Dale zal niet snel een werkwoord overslaan. Fantasieloze  samenstellingen (bijv. educatiemodel) lopen grote kans te worden  genegeerd, maar afleidingen juist niet.



eno2 said:


> Ja? Wat zeg je dan voor: Hij is  geëduqueerd? Hij heeft/ontving een  goede educatie?  Hij is hoogopgeleid....Hij is opgeleid, dat zeggen we  immers niet in die betekenis, opgeleid is restrictiever. Hij is opgevoed  gaat ook niet. Hij is goed opgevoed heeft een andere betekenis.



_Opleiden _ligt als vertaling niet voor de hand. Dat zou _former_ of _instruire_ in het Frans zijn. _Éduquer_ is een wat verhevener vorm voor _élever__, _waarvoor het Nederlands _opvoeden_ en _grootbrengen _alsvertaling heeft._ Vormen _komt wellicht wat dichter bij _éduquer__, _omdat dit werkwoord net als _éduquer_ ook betrekking heeft op het kneden van iemands karakter.


----------



## eno2

> _Opleiden _ligt als vertaling niet voor de hand. Dat zou _former_ of _instruire_ in het Frans zijn. _Éduquer_ is een wat verhevener vorm voor _élever__, _waarvoor het Nederlands _opvoeden_ en _grootbrengen _alsvertaling heeft._ Vormen _komt wellicht wat dichter bij _éduquer__, _omdat dit werkwoord net als _éduquer_ ook betrekking heeft op het kneden van iemands karakter.



Wel, niets ligt voor de hand voor geëduqueerd, behalve een omschrijving met een zelfstandig naamwoord, eventueel plus adjectief. .. . C'est une personne éduquée  wordt  'het is iemand met educatie'. 'Het een goed gevormd persoon' vind ik geen goed equivalent. Want ook niet zo breed van betekenis.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Wel, niets ligt voor de hand voor geëduqueerd,  behalve een omschrijving met een zelfstandig naamwoord, eventueel plus  adjectief. .. . C'est une personne éduquée  wordt  'het is iemand met  educatie'. 'Het een goed gevormd persoon' vind ik geen goed equivalent.  Want ook niet zo breed van betekenis.



Voor zover ik heb kunnen nagaan: _personne bien éduquée_ = _personne bien élevée_ = _welopgevoede persoon._ (Zie onder meer http://latlntic.unige.ch/grammaticalite/?page_id=1439)_

Personne éduquée _in de betekenis van _personne formée _of _personne instruite _komt me voor als een anglicisme. Citaat:

"On doit être prudent et prudente dans l’emploi du mot *éducation*. L’éducation, c’est ce qu’on reçoit à la maison. Nos parents nous éduquent en nous apprenant les bonnes manières, par exemple. 


 Lorsqu’on veut dire qu’on suit une formation ou que l’on est inscrit  dans un programme d’études, on complète une formation. On a une  formation dans un domaine donné, mais on n’est pas éduqué dans un  domaine.


 Dans un curriculum vitæ, on devra indiquer comme titre *Formation* et non *Éducation*." (uit: http://www.visezjuste.uottawa.ca/pages/vocabulaire/ang_decouvrez_les_anglicismes.html)

Citaat uit het boek _Philisophie de l'Education_:

"En  somme on serait porté à dire aujourd'hui que l'instruction, c'est  l'éducation intellectuelle ; une personne instruite, c'est une personne  éduquée intellectuellement. C'est pourquoi une personne sans instruction  n'est pas nécessairement dépourvue d'éducation, du moins en un certain  sens."

Hoe ingeburgerd dit anglicisme in het Frans is, weet ik niet. Wellicht wil een native speaker van het Frans nadere informatie verschaffen?

Hoe dan ook, als het puur gaat om scholing en niet om opvoeding of welgemanierdheid, dan zijn er de volgende vertalingen in de aanbieding:

une personne instruite: een opgeleide persoon, een ontwikkelde persoon
une  personne peu instruite: een laaggeletterde persoon, een laaggeschoolde  persoon, een laagopgeleide persoon, een laaggeschoolde, een  laagopgeleide
une personne formée: een opgeleide persoon, een gekwalificeerde persoon, een geschoolde persoon, een geschoolde
une personne qualifiée: een geschoolde persoon, een opgeleide persoon, een gekwalificeerde persoon, een geschoolde
une personne peu qualifiée: een laagopgeleide persoon, een laag gekwalificeerde persoon, een laagopgeleide
une personne hautement qualifiée: een hoogopgeleide persoon, een hoog gekwalificeerde persoon, een hoogopgeleide
une personne non qualifiée: een ongeschoolde persoon, een ongeschoolde, een niet-opgeleide persoon, een niet-opgeleide

Er lijkt keuze genoeg te zijn. Aan een 'anglo-gallicisme' als _geëduqueerd/geëduceerd_ zou wel 'ns waarschijnlijk weinig behoefte kunnen zijn.


----------



## eno2

@Bibibiben: Je bent het ver gaan zoeken, bravo. Het belangrijkste lijkt mij 





> Dans un curriculum vitæ, on devra indiquer comme titre *Formation et non Éducation." (uit:http://www.visezjuste.uottawa.ca/pag...glicismes.html)
> *


Daarmee zitten we bij 'vorming' en 'studies'. Op een curriculum zou ik 'studies' gebruiken. 

Educatie is in elk geval een cognaat met (licht) verschoven betekenissen. Vind ik altijd interessant.


----------



## eno2

Geëduqueerd als cognaat:
Spaans Educado= welopgevoed, beleefd, hoffelijk (wijkt af van Frans en Engels)
Frans Éduqué = hoog opgeleid, hooggekwalificeerd (de betekenis die ik gebruik)
Engels Educated=geschoold, having an education; _especially_ *:*  having an education beyond the average <_educated_ speakers>Webster (dezelfde betekenis  die ik gebruik)


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Geëduqueerd als cognaat:
> Frans Éduqué = hoog opgeleid, hooggekwalificeerd (de betekenis die ik gebruik)



Mijn Petit Robert wil hier niet aan. Mijn Van Dale evenmin. Ik vraag me af welk woordenboek of welke taalautoriteit wel.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Het belangrijkste lijkt mij
> Daarmee zitten we bij 'vorming' en 'studies'. Op een curriculum zou ik 'studies' gebruiken.


Dat was niet de kern van mijn betoog.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Mijn Petit Robert wil hier niet aan. Mijn Van Dale evenmin. Ik vraag me af welk woordenboek of welke taalautoriteit wel.


Interglot. Ik weet dat ik vooral voor dit forum gehandicapt ben met mijn betwistbare gratis internetbronnen, Niettemin zegt mijn pocket Kramers F-N voor education : opleiding, opvoeding. Altijd beide betekenissen dus. www.linternaute.com :éduquer: Instruire, former quelqu'un.                                                                                                                        *Exemple :* Eduquer un enfant.                                                                                            *Synonyme :* élever *Anglais :* (à l'école) to educate, (à la maison) to bring up . Het draait altijd om die twee betekenissen. 
Geëduqueerd bestaat niet in het Nederlands, dat weten we nu al.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Dat was niet de kern van mijn betoog.


jij volgt het discours uit jouw link "Anglicismes"



> C’est pourquoi l’appellation _Ministère de l’éducation nationale_, qui a remplacé l’ancien _Ministère de l’Instruction publique_, est contestable ! Ainsi, on se gardera d’employer_éducation_ dans le sens qu’il a en anglais ; en français, une personne _bien éduquée_ est une personne bien élevée, qui a de bonnes manières. Avoir reçu une bonne instruction ne va pas obligatoirement de pair – malheureusement ! – avec une bonne éducation…



Als je de benaming van je eigen Ministerie van Onderwijs moet afwijzen als een Anglicisme is dat toch wel vechten tegen de bierkaai.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Interglot. Ik weet dat ik vooral voor dit forum gehandicapt ben met mijn betwistbare gratis internetbronnen, Niettemin zegt mijn pocket Kramers F-N voor education : opleiding, opvoeding. Altijd beide betekenissen dus. www.linternaute.com :éduquer: Instruire, former quelqu'un.                                                                                                                        *Exemple :* Eduquer un enfant.                                                                                            *Synonyme :* élever *Anglais :* (à l'école) to educate, (à la maison) to bring up . Het draait altijd om die twee betekenissen.
> Geëduqueerd bestaat niet in het Nederlands, dat weten we nu al.



Dat is de pest met gratis woordenboeken. Zelfs als het niet jan en alleman is toegestaan om vertalingen toe te voegen, blijft het niveau vaak uiterst dubieus. Voor sites als Linguee en Bab.la wil ik nog wel een uitzondering maken. Zij plaatsen bestaande vertalingen, veelal van professionele vertalers, naast elkaar, waardoor je soms op schitterende vertaalvondsten kunt stuiten. Maar ook voor deze twee sites geldt dat er gigantische missers in staan opgenomen.

Een native speaker van het Frans (die ook het Nederlands uitstekend beheerst) bevestigde dat _une personne éduquée_ zeer merkwaardig Frans is. De Fransen in zijn omgeving beaamden dit volmondig. Het absolute gebruik van _éduqué_ als ‘participe passé à valeur d’adjectif’ is vrijwel onbestaanbaar. Vreemd is dat niet. _Een opgevoede persoon_ klinkt ook in het Nederlands ongewoon. Zoals ook _a raised person_ in het Engels vreemd klinkt. Alleen met een nadere kwalificatie trek je in het Frans de zaak weer recht. Idem dito in het Nederlands. We kunnen het namelijk wel hebben over _een *goed *opgevoede persoon_, _een *bij pleegouders *opgevoede persoon _of _een *onder moeilijke omstandigheden *opgevoede persoon _etc. Toch is er ook nog een bijzonderheid in het Frans: men heeft het liever over _une personne bien élevée_ dan _une personne bien éduquée_. Dat laatste klinkt verouderd of gewestelijk.

Met _éducation_ is meer mogelijk. Alles wordt voor Fransen verteerbaar _*mits je een adjectief toevoegt*._ Wordt aan die voorwaarde voldaan, dan is _éducation_ vrijwel gelijk te stellen aan _enseignement_ of _instruction. _Opmerkelijk is wel dat het Nederlands in de vertaling alle kanten op schiet. Alsof het ook in het Nederlands schipperen is. Vergelijk:

- éducation physique: lichamelijke opvoeding of lichamelijke oefening
- éducation sexuelle: seksuele voorlichting
- éducation religieuse: godsdienstonderwijs of godsdienstonderricht
- éducation permanente: permanente educatie

En ook:
- éducation nationale: (nationaal) onderwijs
[Puristen lijken hier nog afwijzend tegenover te staan, zoals uit een eerdere post van mij bleek ...]

Is er geen adjectief voorhanden? Dan kan _éducation_ eigenlijk alleen nog maar _opvoeding_ betekenen.

Hoe dan ook, _une personne éduquée_ heeft niets uitstaande met _une personne instruite_, _une personne formée_ of _une personne (hautement) qualifiée_. Wie dat wel denkt, staat kennelijk onder grote invloed van het Engels (lees: Frans-Canadezen).


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> jij volgt het discours uit jouw link "Anglicismes"



Ik plaatste verscheidene citaten. De kern daarvan was uiteraard niet hoe je het kopje _Formation_ op een cv vertaalt, waarvan overigens de vertaling niet _Studies_ maar _Opleidingen _moet luiden. Althans, in Nederland. 

Nee, de kern van mijn betoog was al die tijd dat _éduqué_ en _éducation_een beperkter gebruik kennen dan menigeen denkt. Liever zie ik dit citaat dus als de kern:

"En  somme on serait porté à dire aujourd'hui que l'instruction, c'est   l'éducation intellectuelle ; une personne instruite, c'est une personne   éduquée intellectuellement. C'est pourquoi une personne sans  instruction  n'est pas nécessairement dépourvue d'éducation, du moins en  un certain  sens."


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik plaatste verscheidene citaten. De kern daarvan was uiteraard niet hoe je het kopje _Formation_ op een cv vertaalt, waarvan overigens de vertaling niet _Studies_ maar _Opleidingen _moet luiden. Althans, in Nederland.
> 
> Nee, de kern van mijn betoog was al die tijd dat _éduqué_ en _éducation_een beperkter gebruik kennen dan menigeen denkt. Liever zie ik dit citaat dus als de kern:
> 
> "En  somme on serait porté à dire aujourd'hui que l'instruction, c'est   l'éducation intellectuelle ; une personne instruite, c'est une personne   éduquée intellectuellement. C'est pourquoi une personne sans  instruction  n'est pas nécessairement dépourvue d'éducation, du moins en  un certain  sens."


Ja ik had die zin gelezen. Ik kan daar alleen maar een  bij plaatsen. Een ratjetoe. Porté, certain sens, het is weinig decisief. trouwens, met instruction is er geen enkel probleem, dat is duidelijk. Het probleem is éducation. De reden dat ik het niet eens blijf  met de kern van jouw betoog van de beperkte betekenis van éducation (als opvoeding-thuis) ligt in de bevestiging die ik kreeg van de ruimere betekenis van éducation als "onderwijs" aangezien in Frankrijk het Ministerie van Onderwijs het Ministère National d'Education genoemd wordt. Dat lijkt me wél decisief voor de ruimere betekenis. Voor mij is en blijft, na deze discussie, educatie zowel opleiding als opvoeding. Maar aangezien "GEËDUQUEERD" niet bestaat in het Nederlands, ga ik het woord niet meer gebruiken. 
Over het gebruik van studies- opleiding in een curriculum vermoed ik dat de de meest Vlamingen, zoals ik, wel studies gebruiken. Voer voor een nieuw draadje...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> De reden dat ik het niet eens blijf  met de kern van jouw betoog van de beperkte betekenis van éducation (als opvoeding-thuis) ligt in de bevestiging die ik kreeg van de ruimere betekenis van éducation als "onderwijs" aangezien in Frankrijk het Ministerie van Onderwijs het Ministère National d'Education genoemd wordt.




Nee, onjuist. De correcte naam luidt: Ministère de l’Education nationale.

Ook hier zien we dat _éducation_ nader gekwalificeerd wordt. Een nogal magere nadere kwalificatie, maar het is er een. Zonder nadere kwalificatie is _éducation_ alleen als _opvoeding_ op te vatten.

In de _Dictionnaire du français langue étrangère Niveau 2_ van Larousse (lekker degelijk op papier) staat het heerlijk helder verwoord:

“*éducation *[edykasjɔ̃] n. f.

[action, qqn, et résultat] (compt., surtout au sing.] *éducation (d’un enfant)* _Ils ne sont jamais d’accord sur l’éducation à donner à leurs enfants : l’un dit qu’il faut être sévère, l’autre prétend le contraire !_  • _Paul a reçu une éducation très dure, ça a eu un mauvais effet sur son caractère._

♦ *éducation + adj.* _A l’école, il y a des cours d’éducation physique_.

*S.*  1.*_ L’éducation_ d’un enfant, c’est la formation qu’il reçoit, la façon don’t on l’élève et dont on l’instruit. [...]

*2.* Avec un adj., _éducation_ a pour syn. ENSEIGNEMENT, INSTRUCTION. On parle d’_éducation_ PHYSIQUE, RELIGIEUSE, SEXUELLE, etc.”

In elk gedegen woordenboek zul je voor _éducation_ als eerste betekenis _opvoeding_ vermeld zien staan. Pas in tweede instantie kan _éducation_ ook de betekenis van _educatie, vorming, scholing, opleiding, training, oefening, onderwijs, voorlichting _etc. krijgen.  Jawel, tweede instantie. En met de nodige beperkingen dus.

*De S staat voor "commentaire sémantique".


----------



## eno2

Ministère de l’Education nationale. Mijn punt was dat  "éducation" hier gebruikt wordt in de betekenis van  onderwijs in de titel van zijn Ministerie van Onderwijs. Je kan dat betreuren als zijnde een onverantwoord Anglicisme zoals de taalexperte deed in de link die je gaf, maar voor mij heft het alle mogelijke twijfel op over de validiteit van de betekenis "onderwijs, opleiding". Daarmee heeft het Franse éducation hetzelfde gebruiksterrein als het Engelse education en is dus een zuiver cognaat.


Ik las nu pas jouw #15. Ik heb al mijn dikke woordenboeken moeten achterlaten (al mijn boeken). Als ik  blijf stoeien op dit forum zal ik de dikke on line Van Dale moeten ophalen en betalen. Linguee is inderdaad prachtig (bij de genoemde beperking). Je hebt het onderwerp nu wel erg diep uitgespit. Ik heb al eerder gezegd dat ik het gebruik van geëduqueerd  laat vallen wegens on-Nederlands. Zeker als het ook voor de Fransen zelf 'problematisch' is. Een goed opgevoed persoon is welopgevoed. Nee? Zou een 'educated guess' een welopgevoede gok kunnen zijn? Jammer dat ik nu niet meer "een geëduqueerde gok" kan zeggen...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Zou een 'educated guess' een welopgevoede gok kunnen zijn? Jammer dat ik nu niet meer "een geëduqueerde gok" kan zeggen...




Volgens Van Dale moeten we het dan over een _gefundeerde schatting _hebben. Heel leuk en aardig, maar ik heb dit nog nooit gehoord. Waarschijnlijker is het dat het Nederlands z'n toevlucht neemt tot een compleet andere tournure. Dit lijkt me typisch zo'n geval waarbij het Engels een adjectief kiest en het Nederlands een bijwoord (een geliefde transpositie).

An educated guess would be that... = Je kan beredeneerd zeggen dat ...

Wellicht ook mogelijk: Je kan al redenerend zeggen dat ...

Ongetwijfeld zijn er betere alternatieven. Ik zou wel de woordenboeken links laten liggen. Die kunnen niet met deze materie omgaan. Veel te ingewikkeld. Linguee en Bab.la bieden waarschijnlijk de beste vertalingen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Volgens Van Dale moeten we het dan over een _gefundeerde schatting _hebben. Heel leuk en aardig, maar ik heb dit nog nooit gehoord. Waarschijnlijker is het dat het Nederlands z'n toevlucht neemt tot een compleet andere tournure. Dit lijkt me typisch zo'n geval waarbij het Engels een adjectief kiest en het Nederlands een bijwoord (een geliefde transpositie).
> 
> An educated guess would be that... = Je kan beredeneerd zeggen dat ...
> 
> Wellicht ook mogelijk: Je kan al redenerend zeggen dat ...
> 
> Ongetwijfeld zijn er betere alternatieven. Ik zou wel de woordenboeken links laten liggen. Die kunnen niet met deze materie omgaan. Veel te ingewikkeld. Linguee en Bab.la bieden waarschijnlijk de beste vertalingen.


Een paar keer: gefundeerde inschatting/één keer: onderbouwde gok/linguee
Één keer: beredeneerde gok /bab.la

Zelf hou ik het bij: een intelligente gok. Ik plaats dat op Bab.la.


----------



## bibibiben

Nee, vooral niet! Kies dan liever voor _beredeneerde gok_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nee, vooral niet! Kies dan liever voor _beredeneerde gok_.


. Nog niet geplaatst.  Het woord educated in educated gues slaat duidelijk meer op de algeneme culturele bagage die iemand meedraagt dan op enige specifieke beredenering betreffende de gegevens en omstandigheden van de gok zelf . Ik had kunnen speculeren op de stijging van de UK index direct na het bekendmaken van de spectaculaire exit polls. In de verwachting dat de exit polls zouden kloppen. Dat zou een beredeneerde gok geweest zijn. Met vorming of opvoeding heeft dat weinig vandoen. (Ik liet het helaas na, grrr).


----------



## bibibiben

Ach ja, het blijft behelpen. De ellende is dat het Nederlands en het Engels, hoezeer ze ook neven zijn, op bepaalde punten zeer ver uit elkaar liggen. Het Engels substantiveert en verbaliseert graag, terwijl het Nederlands veel liever 'adverbialiseert' (ja, ik weet het, de rode krinkel wijst er al op dat dit geen bestaand woord is).


----------



## eno2

An educated guess would be that Britain will vote for staying in the EU
Een rationele gok zou zijn dat Brittanië zal  stemmen om in de EU te blijven.
Ik heb *een verstandelijk vermoeden *dat Britannië zal stemmen om in de EU te blijven.


----------

